

Test drive of a petrol car - mparramon
http://teslaclubsweden.se/test-drive-of-a-petrol-car/?h)n

======
kw71
A new petrol car that costs as much as a Tesla won't vibrate and shudder, nor
will it be limited to one hundred horsepower. Nor will it have an engine block
made of iron.

On the hypothetical warm summer day, the Tesla will consume electricity, and
reduce driving range, sitting in traffic if the air conditioning is operating
to keep the occupants comfortable.

Bring your tesla to my city, which is not a little hick town - there are 1.2
million people here. Drive to the nearest supercharger, which is about 200 km
away (and yet in a smaller town!) Tell me how that works out for you.

A new petrol car will indeed emit CO and NOx in the few minutes before it
warms up. After that, you can certainly breathe the air with little harm as
everything emitted are components of the atmosphere. And it will stay that way
for at least 150,000 km, probably 200,000 km.

Have you ever tried to deliberately select a gear that would cause the engine
crankshaft to spin too fast? Did you succeed? If so, was it easy, and did you
really believe that the force required to do so signalled to you that there
was nothing wrong with doing this? (I taught my wife to drive a manual shift
in two hours. She's not mechanically inclined.)

Will your tesla really never need repairs? If so this is exciting technology.
I would like to see proof of batteries that do not age or wear out, and
rolling bearings that will last forever.

~~~
jesuislelui
I really enjoyed reading this account of the "chosen ones", I have to admit
that manybaspects of the gasoline car will sound rediculous in a couple
hundred years.

I expect the next series to go along the lines of: "Dear god, we went to a
local business where we had to cut our own food, unlike our charging station
we sit on at home, where we have the food delivered directly to our large
intestine. How can these poor souls spend so much time and energy breaking
down their own food before ingesting it, let alone have to remeber to feed
themselves when we, the chosen ones, simply have to charge our feeding pack
once a day and have it pumped in-and-out automatically via the same conduit
throughout the day."

